# Goodbye Everyone, All The Best



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello Gents,

Most of you hate me, some of you like chatting to me. I am not posting about boxing anymore, as I'm bored of hearing other people's opinions. I don't learn much anymore so I've exhausted the forum format.

To those I have had positive correspondence with, all the best. Keep enjoying The Sweet Science.

To the MODs, please remove my MOD rights and delete my account. @Lunny @Jay @Wallet

It's been fun, most of the time. Take care everyone.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

See you tomorrow, Flea Man.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

@*Jay* @*Lunny* @*Wallet*

Please accept this as a formal petition for the Moderator role that was just vacated by Flea Man.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Shame to see you leave, Flea. Always seemed one of the most knowledgeable and interesting posters, used to enjoy speaking to you on twitter too.

I think I'll follow suit , forums seem no longer driven by good discussion and education but throwing shit opinions against the wall and seeing what sticks. I know I've been guilty of it too tbh but it's easy to take a bad mood out on a forum.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Damn man, hope you rethink this you're one of the best posters on this forum. If you've completely made up your mind then all the best...but hope you stay.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> I am not posting about boxing anymore, as I'm bored of hearing other people's opinions.


Legend. :rofl


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Cheers gents. Some good eggs here but I just can't be arsed.

Rather than just disappearing thought it'd be courteous to say 'Adios'.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

I've disagreed with you a few times but I thought you were pretty good at least for the historic forum. Take care in the meantime Flea.

Sent from my GT-S5830V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Lay off the drugs kid, and emotional hangovers like this will be gone. No reason to leave this great place, so a temporary ban should be adequate until you get your hunger back.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Lay off the drugs kid, and emotional hangovers like this will be gone. No reason to leave this great place, so a temporary ban should be adequate until you get your hunger back.


If I was still smoking skunk I'd likely be more interested. I'm not, alas I'm a boring cunt.

You're one of the best posters on here, and always enjoy reading your posts and corresponding with you.

All the best.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Goodbye Windowlicker.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> You're one of the best posters on here, and always enjoy reading your posts and corresponding with you.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Spurious you can't leave :verysad


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

tezel8764 said:


> Goodbye Windowlicker.


Laters mate. Take it easy.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

BigBone said:


>


Harvey Keitel as The Wolf. Don't get the relevance.



turbotime said:


> Spurious you can't leave :verysad


You're a good kid. Best of luck, and thanks for the chats.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Harvey Keitel as The Wolf. Don't get the relevance.
> 
> You're a good kid. Best of luck, and thanks for the chats.


We'll always have that top 100 thread man. Cheers :good


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Cheers gents. Some good eggs here but I just can't be arsed.
> 
> Rather than just disappearing thought it'd be courteous to say 'Adios'.


Keep your account. You'll still read the forum, Flea. Just don't engage stupid people.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Hello Gents,
> 
> Most of you hate me, some of you like chatting to me. I am not posting about boxing anymore, as I'm bored of hearing other people's opinions. I don't learn much anymore so I've exhausted the forum format.
> 
> ...


Should at least allow for a 7-10 day cool off period before going drastic measures with full blown goodbye threads and account deletion requests, may feel differently. I'm glad I did, though the activity will probably be more sparse after today.

In any case, It's been a blast the last couple of years, here and on ESB. Can't even quantify all I've learned. Best wishes, brother.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Should at least allow for a 7-10 day cool off period before going drastic measures with full blown goodbye threads and account deletion requests, may feel differently. I'm glad I did, though the activity will probably be more sparse after today.
> 
> In any case, It's been a blast the last couple of years, here and on ESB. Can't even quantify all I've learned. Best wishes, brother.


They've refused my ban. My MOD rights have been stripped though, which is a start.

One of my 'best mates' on here; love you man, all the best have truly enjoyed the chats over the years.


----------



## KO_VALEV (Feb 5, 2014)

Flea Man said:


> They've refused my ban. My MOD rights have been stripped though, which is a start.
> 
> One of my 'best mates' on here; *love you man*, all the best have truly enjoyed the chats over the years.


:gayfight2


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

KO_VALEV said:


> :gayfight2


Love you too cutey.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

It's a shame to see you leave because you've always been a very good poster. I get where you're coming from though, so good luck, mate.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack said:


> It's a shame to see you leave because you've always been a very good poster. I get where you're coming from though, so good luck, mate.


Another good ol' boy. Take care mate. And thank you. I'm sure a lot of people think I'm a tosser but never mind. I've never tried to be nice.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Catch you later Flea. I still have the photo of that fine Asian bird with her tits out you sent me. Good times,


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Another good ol' boy. Take care mate. And thank you. I'm sure a lot of people think I'm a tosser but never mind. I've never tried to be nice.


You're trying it now. :lol:

Be good, man, and keep your account.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

BigBone said:


> You're trying it now. :lol:
> 
> Be good, man, and keep your account.


I don't try to be a dickhead. EDIT: I just am one.

I do genuinely like Jack, I've never had a cross word with him.

They won't let me delete the account. It's lack of interest that'll keep me away.

Keitel?


----------



## Blanco (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

McKay said:


> Catch you later Flea. I still have the photo of that fine Asian bird with her tits out you sent me. Good times,


Do not share even in my absence :yep :good


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Blanco said:


>


If Jeremy Piven says so....


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Hello Gents,
> 
> Most of you hate me, some of you like chatting to me. I am not posting about boxing anymore, as I'm bored of hearing other people's opinions. I don't learn much anymore so I've exhausted the forum format.
> 
> ...


Have a good one mate. Shame to see you go.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I don't think we ever agreed on anything, but you seemed like you knew your boxing. Take care mane

#Goodbye #HappyBirthdayBBall


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> They've refused my ban. My MOD rights have been stripped though, which is a start.
> 
> One of my 'best mates' on here; love you man, all the best have truly enjoyed the chats over the years.


Come on Flea!
We've just been getting to enjoy you more on the WBF and now you're going?
Don't do it man.People have and will annoy me greatly with all the sudden hate and nonsense around Froch-Groves,but I get relief from knowledgable posters like yourself and others(some are on this very thread)
Cool off and rise above.There'll be a load more stupidity to come.The place needs guys like you.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

What is with this refusing bans. How the fuck does someone go about getting banned around here

Flea man, see you again next time in BKK


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Flea is trolling you all. He's actually Johnstown AND Rob Palmer.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't think we ever agreed on anything, but you seemed like you knew your boxing. Take care mane
> 
> #Goodbye #HappyBirthdayBBall


We agreed on a few things! Take it easy mate.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Come on Flea!
> We've just been getting to enjoy you more on the WBF and now you're going?
> Don't do it man.People have and will annoy me greatly with all the sudden hate and nonsense around Froch-Groves,but I get relief from knowledgable posters like yourself and others(some are on this very thread)
> Cool off and rise above.There'll be a load more stupidity to come.The place needs guys like you.


I can't be bothered to voice my own opinions. Ain't just the trolls.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

TeddyL said:


> What is with this refusing bans. How the fuck does someone go about getting banned around here
> 
> Flea man, see you again next time in BKK


Eh?!?! Did we actually meet there?


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> Flea is trolling you all. He's actually Johnstown AND Rob Palmer.


No, but I am @Lester1583 and @LittleRed


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Have a good one mate. Shame to see you go.


Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Peace Flea. 
#Itssohardtosaygoodbyetoyesterday


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> I can't be bothered to voice my own opinions. Ain't just the trolls.


Why?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Keep up the good work.


:good
abbycry
:frochcry2


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Why?


I feel like I've said all I need to say and am going over old ground. EDIT: In general, not in this thread.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> No, but I am @Lester1583 and @LittleRed


I knew it!


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

thats a shame to see

good luck 

p.s I hope you keep your utube channel


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

kf3 said:


> thats a shame to see
> 
> good luck
> 
> p.s I hope you keep your utube channel


Will do. Not as much to upload now as the only stuff I acquire is not shareable.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea is leaving...


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Sad to see you go Flea but all the best. 

Valero is the GOAT btw :yep


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

In all seriousness it has been great talking boxing with you. I appreciate the time and effort and while I hope this is temporary I wish you the best in whatever you want to do.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Be a miss to the forum Flea, seems like all the old posters are disappearing on here.

I would complain but I dont use it that much myself these days, if it weren't for the phone app and currently having to use the bus I may not use it at all myself.

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> It's been fun, most of the time. Take care everyone.


You will come back.

You must come back.

:cry


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Will do. Not as much to upload now as the only stuff I acquire is not shareable.


Hey my brother, keep your account though!! Don´t tell them to delete it, don´t, dude. Because trust me, after a few months you´ll want to post again I believe, about something. That´s the way I feel about football for example, sometimes I say "I hate this shit", "I hate to talk about this shit and there is nothing else to discuss" and things like this, I stay away from it for 1 month or 2, then I start the desire to talk about it come back in full force.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Hello Gents,
> 
> Most of you hate me, some of you like chatting to me. I am not posting about boxing anymore, as I'm bored of hearing other people's opinions. I don't learn much anymore so I've exhausted the forum format.
> 
> ...


Flea,

Its just a forum mate. I don't get why people take things so seriously, is there any need for a grand exit in such melodramatic fashion?

A forum is essentially a bit of escapism & a chance to speak about boxing with like minded fans. Nothing more, nothing less.

I've enjoyed reading your stuff over the years on ESB & CHB.

All the best.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Blanco said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Macho_Grande said:


> Flea,
> 
> Its just a forum mate. I don't get why people take things so seriously, is there any need for a grand exit in such melodramatic fashion?
> 
> ...


I've been speaking to some of these guys for years, and get on really well with them.

I care not for speaking about boxing anymore.

Just wanted to let those know that might wonder where I am why I'm not gonna' be around.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Later Flea, hope you're not deleting your Twitter.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Later Flea, hope you're not deleting your Twitter.


Nah, but I'm not on there all that much nowadays anyway.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

This is a dark day. But I know it's not the end, but in fact, a beginning. 

I love you.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

@Flea Man

abbycry


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Sad to see you go Flea but all the best.
> 
> Valero is the GOAT btw :yep


You're a good man.



Vic said:


> Hey my brother, keep your account though!! Don´t tell them to delete it, don´t, dude. Because trust me, after a few months you´ll want to post again I believe, about something. That´s the way I feel about football for example, sometimes I say "I hate this shit", "I hate to talk about this shit and there is nothing else to discuss" and things like this, I stay away from it for 1 month or 2, then I start the desire to talk about it come back in full force.


Facebook brother :good



Bogotazo said:


> This is a dark day. But I know it's not the end, but in fact, a beginning.
> 
> I love you.


Facebook brudda :yep


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Well....Fuuuuck










How the hell am i supposed to continue growing my knowledge of Asian midgets now? Probably over 60% of the career folders i have on my computer right now are all Asian diminutives you got me interested in. Watched Yuh/Oh-Kong Son yesterday his infighting was super sexy. Hope this is all just a phase like that tranny thing you went through, remember now...










As for anyone on here who dislikes you i wish them the misfortune of dark skin and a gay son. Seriously though if true i'll miss you man you're Top 10 ATG P4P, you're Heny fucking Armstrong of the forum.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I have read a lot of your posts. (Back on ESB too). I learned a lot about boxing from you.

My top 100 ATG List was inspired by the collective knowledge of you and Mcgrain.

That being said, this means a mod spot have just opened. Good luck to you Flea.

I will also like to petition myself as the next mod.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> Well....Fuuuuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM me your email/facebook mate.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

You'll be missed mate.

Although now there'll be no one to disagree with me about Lara.

Seriously though, all the best, been a pleasure debating boxing with you over the years. Too many obscure fighters don't get discussed because not everyone has the patience to learn. I won't be able to discuss the likes of canto, Chang, kalambay et al any more.


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Hello Gents,
> 
> Most of you hate me, some of you like chatting to me. I am not posting about boxing anymore, as I'm bored of hearing other people's opinions. I don't learn much anymore so I've exhausted the forum format.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of your departure, Flea.

I enjoyed our occasional exchanges.

Best of luck !

Setanta


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

All the best Flea. I learnt a lot reading your posts on here and over on ESB. One of the great posters without doubt. 

I'll also miss reading your brutal put downs :lol:


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Luf said:


> You'll be missed mate.
> 
> Although now there'll be no one to disagree with me about Lara.
> 
> Seriously though, all the best, been a pleasure debating boxing with you over the years. Too many obscure fighters don't get discussed because not everyone has the patience to learn. I won't be able to discuss the likes of canto, Chang, kalambay et al any more.


You've been a good friend. All the best.



Setanta said:


> Sorry to hear of your departure, Flea.
> 
> I enjoyed our occasional exchanges.
> 
> ...


Take care Sir!



rossco said:


> All the best Flea. I learnt a lot reading your posts on here and over on ESB. One of the great posters without doubt.
> 
> I'll also miss reading your brutal put downs :lol:


I know a little about a lot but glad you've got use out of my ramblings  Take care :good


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Hello Gents,
> 
> Most of you hate me, some of you like chatting to me. I am not posting about boxing anymore, as I'm bored of hearing other people's opinions. I don't learn much anymore so I've exhausted the forum format.
> 
> ...


I will miss you.

If great posters were great boxers, you were like Ricardo Lopez to me.


----------



## the cobra (Jun 6, 2013)

Good learning from you, Flea. You've been one of the greats. I feel you in regards to the forum stuff. Honestly, its been good to cut back on it. Breaks are nice.


Finish that book.


----------



## Keith uk (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank fuck you are leaving the forum flea, not that I want you to leave.. It's just I thought it was gonna be a suicide note when I read the title & obviously we would rather it be a forum exit than a suicide.

Good luck man.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> PM me your email/facebook mate.


Your PM is full delete a few so i can send it.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Don't know you Flea, but wish you the best in your future endeavors! Chime in once in a while if you could. You seem like a stand up guy, can always use those here. :cheers


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

dyna said:


> I will miss you.
> 
> If great posters were great boxers, you were like Ricardo Lopez to me.


Come on now Flea could never beat up on midgets the way Ricardo did he loves them too much and is a fair man.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

I'm unsure if I ever talked to him before or if he's mentioned me

on the bright side you just freed up your time


----------



## N_ N___ (Feb 19, 2014)

Quitting like "No Mas" Duran, I see.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Take 6 months off, then come back refreshed. :cheers




:eire


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> You've been a good friend. All the best.
> 
> Take care Sir!
> 
> I know a little about a lot but glad you've got use out of my ramblings  Take care :good


as have you my man :good


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Much love.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Nah, but I'm not on there all that much nowadays anyway.


You know, for somebody that's leaving, you sure do post a lot! :huh

:lol:

But seriously, DUDE, WTF? I always enjoy your posts.

Just go on a drunken bender for about a week, then come back. :cheers


----------



## Fuck Off (Nov 8, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Hello Gents,
> 
> Most of you hate me, some of you like chatting to me. I am not posting about boxing anymore, as I'm bored of hearing other people's opinions. I don't learn much anymore so I've exhausted the forum format.
> 
> ...


Fuck off


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

This sucks. @Flea Man I am going to miss the hell out of you calling people mongs. I never told you that, or much of anything for that matter. A pity, but I appreciated it, as it was always well timed and appropriate. Thank you for that. Take care, Boggle


----------



## Bill Jincock (Jun 19, 2012)

Just take some time off Flea.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

frochcry:frochcry2:cry


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> Keep your account. You'll still read the forum, Flea. Just don't engage stupid people.


don't understand the point of deleting accounts. this is what I would do.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Fleamans presence will be missed. Its always been a pleasure to read what he has to say. Learning a lot about history and the sweet science over the years especially in the classic.. I gave up trying to be one of those professor types- a long time ago but its always a credit to to have those people whose opinions are backed up by extensive expert knowledge- can always trust fleaman know what hes talking about in depth.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Fleamans presence will be missed. Its always been a pleasure to read what he has to say. Learning a lot about history and the sweet science over the years especially in the classic.. I gave up trying to be one of those professor types- a long time ago but its always a credit to to have those people whose opinions are backed up by extensive expert knowledge- can always trust fleaman know what hes talking about in depth.


Well said.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Fleamans presence will be missed. Its always been a pleasure to read what he has to say. Learning a lot about history and the sweet science over the years especially in the classic.. I gave up trying to be one of those professor types- a long time ago but its always a credit to to have those people whose opinions are backed up by extensive expert knowledge- can always trust fleaman know what hes talking about in depth.


That might be the most accurate testimonial on the whole thread.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Hello Gents,
> 
> Most of you hate me, some of you like chatting to me. I am not posting about boxing anymore, as I'm bored of hearing other people's opinions. I don't learn much anymore so I've exhausted the forum format.
> 
> ...


Don't leave Flea Man. Like everything else in life, things have ups and downs. I hope you stay.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a feeling Fleaman isn't going anywhere, and this is the ULTIMATE troll thread of all time:


By 2017, this thread will still be on the first page of the forum. It will be 719 pages long, and Fleaman will STILL be here, telling us how he's leaving.

It's really quite brilliant! :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

@Flea Man, shame you feel that way, you're a great mod and a wealth of boxing knowledge , I hope you stay.


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

Fleaman knows shit about modern strength and conditioning


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

It's always been a pleasure reading your posts, Flea. All the best, and I hope to see you make an appearance on this forum (or ESB) at some point in the not too distant future. And if not...well, we can always go back and read previous posts of yours (barring any server crashes). :good


----------



## Mugshot (Jun 11, 2013)

turbotime said:


> We'll always have that top 100 thread man. Cheers :good


It was the peak, the pinnacle, the apex of all boxing history knowledge. Our great deed has been completed. We were destined to bear the torch of enlightenment. And now the world hasn't a place for us anymore. May we be given to the angels. And with them, we watch Greb and Walker trade wallops for all eternity.

And guess what?

We've got front row seats, champ.

P.S. It's really terrible to see @Flea Man go.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Is he finally gone now? When can start talking behind his back?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mugshot said:


> It was the peak, the pinnacle, the apex of all boxing history knowledge. Our great deed has been completed. We were destined to bear the torch of enlightenment. And now the world hasn't a place for us anymore. May we be given to the angels. And with them, we watch Greb and Walker trade wallops for all eternity.
> 
> And guess what?
> 
> ...


Going out on top though. Nietzsche would be proud :happy


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

On a positive note,if there's another attempt at. "Most knowledgable poster" comp,then one of the genuine ATGs is out the way.
Still would rather he stayed though.The absolute most regarding thing for me on this forum is learning new stuff, and Flea was a fucking human encyclopaedia.
Oneshot for Mod!


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Never say never Flea.:laddafi1


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This is a shame. Flee Man was one of my favorite posters.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Take care mate, all the best.

Also, I've lost my Sky remote control thingy. Fucks sake.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Reading Flea Man's posts, particularly regarding Asian fighters and lower weight classes, were an educational experience.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

All the best @Flea Man cheers for uploading Arguello vs Narvarette


----------



## Chinny (Jun 10, 2012)

Like @Primadonna Kool's was, I hope this is a SRL retirement.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

There is no point in restricting yourself in life.

Lets not see what you have to offer life, see what life has to offer you.

On here: This is just mind games, people playing mind games forever.

Don't take it so seriously, its just mind games.


----------



## Clinton (Jan 29, 2014)

Sorry to see you retire, Flea. You're a great poster and seriously know your stuff!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Clinton said:


> Sorry to see you retire, Flea. You're a great poster and seriously know your stuff!


Are you Clinton from ESB ? How are you meu amigo ?


----------



## Clinton (Jan 29, 2014)

Tudo bem, cara. E voce?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Clinton said:


> Tudo bem, cara. E voce?


Bem também, fico feliz que tenha nos encontrado aqui.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Good luck mate, should be a few hours extra of free time in the evenings for you at least:yep


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Just come back Flea WTF??... It's just a forum bro, the more opinions the better.


----------



## Clinton (Jan 29, 2014)

Vic said:


> Bem também, fico feliz que tenha nos encontrado aqui.


Otimo. Obrigado por ter me mandado o mensagem em ESB.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Chinny said:


> Like @Primadonna Kool's was, I hope this is a SRL retirement.


It was.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> It was.


:happy


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Now the thread is being moved to the lounge.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Hatesrats said:


> Just come back Flea WTF??... It's just a forum bro, the more opinions the better.


I'm back for good homie.

For now.


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

yaaaaaay he's back


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Hello Gents,
> 
> Most of you hate me, some of you like chatting to me. I am not posting about boxing anymore, as I'm bored of hearing other people's opinions. I don't learn much anymore so I've exhausted the forum format.
> 
> ...


Since there is now an opening give me his modship.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Mr. Brain said:


> Since there is now an opening give me his modship.


You're late.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> You're late.


Always am.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> I'm back for good homie.
> 
> For now.


Flea Man is secretly David Haye !


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol:

Cringeworthy thread.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Wish you the best Flea.
I always enjoyed reading your stuff from ESB Classics. Learn a lot. You are a true boxing fan and I wish you the best.
You have been a decent enough moderator. B-/B. Anyways that's just my opinion.
I'm sort of hoping to take your place as a Mod soon.

Don't worry about the morons talking on this forum, most of them don't know shit about boxing. They are not like us when it comes to boxing history.

Take care.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I didn't even see this first time round :lol: 

Don't be doing a GazOC now...


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm gonna get banned anyway as @Mugsy reported me.

He can be a troll cunt all day, but don't rip into his dead mum....then he complains.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> I'm gonna get banned anyway as @Mugsy reported me.
> 
> He can be a troll cunt all day, but don't rip into his dead mum....then he complains.


I suspect thats the closest I'll get to an apology but regardless lets be mature and rational about this Flea Man. Firstly my Mum aint dead, but thats not even relevant as it still crossed the line. I respect you as a poster, but if I posted what you posted to me, you know I would be banned. Now I realise you are more of an asset to the forum than me, but the rules are there for everyone.

And I'm not a troll. I do like to take the piss sometimes and the occasional wind up, but not consistently like several dozen others I could name. And I do actively engage in the boxing forums and threads daily, mostly for the better. Also it's not as if I was on the wind up towards you and you flipped. You just casually strolled into the thread and throw that post in. I also do not condone any of the stuff you accused me of, and am prepared to discuss this in the lounge another time.

I'm off for the night now...:cheers


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

Glad you're mum's alive @Mugsy

Stay strong flea.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Vic said:


> Hey my brother, keep your account though!! Don´t tell them to delete it, don´t, dude. Because trust me, after a few months you´ll want to post again


I called it! 
It was quickier than a few months though :lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> I called it!
> It was quickier than a few months though :lol:


Absolutely beautiful avatar @Vic

Please keep it forever?


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

wishing you the best man.

everyone has their reasons, but nice talking to you.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> I suspect thats the closest I'll get to an apology but regardless lets be mature and rational about this Flea Man. Firstly my Mum aint dead, but thats not even relevant as it still crossed the line. I respect you as a poster, but if I posted what you posted to me, you know I would be banned. Now I realise you are more of an asset to the forum than me, but the rules are there for everyone.
> 
> And I'm not a troll. I do like to take the piss sometimes and the occasional wind up, but not consistently like several dozen others I could name. And I do actively engage in the boxing forums and threads daily, mostly for the better. Also it's not as if I was on the wind up towards you and you flipped. You just casually strolled into the thread and throw that post in. I also do not condone any of the stuff you accused me of, and am prepared to discuss this in the lounge another time.
> 
> I'm off for the night now...:cheers


khans wife is hot


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> I suspect thats the closest I'll get to an apology but regardless lets be mature and rational about this Flea Man. Firstly my Mum aint dead, but thats not even relevant as it still crossed the line. I respect you as a poster, but if I posted what you posted to me, you know I would be banned. Now I realise you are more of an asset to the forum than me, but the rules are there for everyone.
> 
> And I'm not a troll. I do like to take the piss sometimes and the occasional wind up, but not consistently like several dozen others I could name. And I do actively engage in the boxing forums and threads daily, mostly for the better. Also it's not as if I was on the wind up towards you and you flipped. You just casually strolled into the thread and throw that post in. I also do not condone any of the stuff you accused me of, and am prepared to discuss this in the lounge another time.
> 
> I'm off for the night now...:cheers


I would not have gone OTT had you not said what you said.

Here is a sincere apology. Hope you have a good weekend.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Absolutely beautiful avatar @Vic
> 
> Please keep it forever?


Damn man, don´t you see how often I change my avatar :lol: keep it forever is not a easy thing to do for me.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Vic said:


> Damn man, don´t you see how often I change my avatar :lol: keep it forever is not a easy thing to do for me.


I want that issue!

Has a feature on Jiro Watanabe :yep


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> I want that issue!
> 
> Has a feature on Jiro Watanabe :yep


Hell yeah, I didn´t even notice it before.
http://boxrec.com/media/index.php/Boxing_Illustrated#Boxing_Illustrated_Covers
Apparently they had some great issues, the Boxing Illustrated.
@PityTheFool


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Hell yeah, I didn´t even notice it before.
> http://boxrec.com/media/index.php/Boxing_Illustrated#Boxing_Illustrated_Covers
> Apparently they had some great issues, the Boxing Illustrated.
> 
> @PityTheFool


Haha!:lol:

Look at the names around yet guess who's pic is in the middle! :rofl

Promise me you'll keep it? (The Av)


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Haha!:lol:
> 
> Look at the names around yet guess who's pic is in the middle! :rofl
> 
> Promise me you'll keep it? (The Av)


I will try :lol:


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> I would not have gone OTT had you not said what you said.
> 
> Here is a sincere apology. Hope you have a good weekend.


True I probably went a bit far. No worries Flea , cheers have a good weekend also.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

:lol:

Goodbye threads almost never hold. :deal

When posters actually do go we just naturally sort of fade out.....


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Hello Gents,
> 
> Most of you hate me, some of you like chatting to me. I am not posting about boxing anymore, as I'm bored of hearing other people's opinions. I don't learn much anymore so I've exhausted the forum format.
> 
> ...


Can't be bothered reading through the thread. But you said goodbye a month ago and are still posting :huh


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> Goodbye threads almost never hold. :deal
> 
> When posters actually do go we just naturally sort of fade out.....


There's a curry - Mayweather thread calling for you.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> Goodbye threads almost never hold. :deal
> 
> When posters actually do go we just naturally sort of fade out.....


:yep


----------



## duranimal (Nov 28, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> :lol:
> 
> Cringeworthy thread.


You little cunt, I missed all the fun with your 'farewell cruel world' bollox, jeez I could have done the matey thing & talked you into stepping in front of a bus, next time, yeh!:hey


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Sometimes its good to take a break, i did say i was taking a break while back! but it only lasted 1 day...

The longest i have ever taken a break for was 3-4 months maybe more.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Primadonna Kool said:


> Sometimes its good to take a break, i did say i was taking a break while back! but i*t only lasted 1 day.*..


:lol:


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Blanco said:


>


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

duranimal said:


> You little cunt, I missed all the fun with your 'farewell cruel world' bollox, jeez I could have done the matey thing & talked you into stepping in front of a bus, next time, yeh!:hey


:lol: Hope you're well mucker.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> Goodbye threads almost never hold. :deal
> 
> When posters actually do go we just naturally sort of fade out.....





LittleRed said:


> *There's a curry - Mayweather thread calling for you.*


:yep:hey


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Goodbye mate.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea,WTF??
Is this about Ricardo Lopez? I'm sorry!

This place is toiling badly as it is.Could do without this.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Flea,WTF??
> Is this about Ricardo Lopez? I'm sorry!
> 
> This place is toiling badly as it is.Could do without this.


This is well old mate. I ended up sticking around, I just migrated to the British forum.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> This is well old mate. I ended up sticking around, I just migrated to the British forum.


Would I be right in saying that rooqs promoter game gave you the incentive to stay around?

Just sometimes we need something fresh and forums are no different.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> This is well old mate. I ended up sticking around, I just migrated to the British forum.


I know mate.I just wondered why it had got bumped and I thought you maybe had gone back to feeling the same way.Don't know what it is but there's not a lot of boxing talk and the lounge seems obsessed with one subject.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Would I be right in saying that rooqs promoter game gave you the incentive to stay around?
> 
> Just sometimes we need something fresh and forums are no different.


Rooq has helped! To be honest mate I just completely ignore the retards nowadays and only converse with those whose opinions I respect.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I know mate.I just wondered why it had got bumped and I thought you maybe had gone back to feeling the same way.Don't know what it is but there's not a lot of boxing talk and the lounge seems obsessed with one subject.


Tezel's just winding me up as he loves to. Did make me laugh to be honest.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

A dramatic internet resignation thread which originating drama queen reneges on almost immediately. How original.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Wig said:


> A dramatic internet resignation thread which originating drama queen reneges on almost immediately. How original.


Who the fuck are you?


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Hope your ok Hun x.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

These grandiose leaving threads are always ridiculous. The poster never ends up leaving.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Kieran said:


> Hope your ok Hun x.


:rofl FFS.

Gonna close the thread imo and only unclose and bump if @Flea Man leaves us again.


----------

